# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  سؤال عن الترلينج ستوب في Gts mobile  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## a_gamal

برنامج التداول على الموبايل موجود فيه تريلنج ستوب 
لكن مش موجود في برنامج التداول العادي على الكمبيوتر
ممكن حد يفيدنا

----------


## abo ra3d

أخي الكريم موجود فيه تريلينج ستوب يرجى التأكد  :Noco:

----------


## tarek2750

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بعد التحية 
ارجو المساعدة بافادتى و أعطائى النصيحة حول الحساب المدار من قبل شركة FXCM  من حيث ايهم المحفظة الأمنة ؟ والحفاظ على رأس المال دون مخاطرة لانه يوجد لديهم عدة خيارات لاختيار المحفظة وهذا الرابط بأنواع المحافظ : Managed Forex Account - Performance 
اختيار ادارة الحساب لعدم تفرغى والشركة لديها محللين وموظفين مختصين بادارة رأس المال مما يجعلنى مطمئن من ناحية ادارة رأس المال وبانتظار ارائكم ونصيحتكم وفقكم الله  
مع فائق احترامى

----------


## a_gamal

> أخي الكريم موجود فيه تريلينج ستوب يرجى التأكد

 
موجود فين

----------


## tarek2750

المعذرة 53 مشاهدة ولا اتحصل على اجابة انه ثانى سؤال لى بالخصوص منذ فترة كذلك لم اتحصل على اجابة 
لربما اسأل أهل الشأن بذلك افضل لى 
شكرا على ااى حال 
مع فائق احترامى

----------


## وليد الحلو

انا لم اتعامل معهم و لا اعرف احد اتعامل معهم و لكن اذا كان هذا الكلام صحخيح فهى محفظه أمنه جدا  
حتى العالبة المخاطرة الداونوورد لم يتعدى الـ7% شهريا و الارباح بسيطه يعنى تقدر تقول متوسط 5% شهريا  
ممكن تتواصل مع افسكم لمزيد من التفاصيل  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## المدارج

محتاجين معلومات بهذا الخصوص ياريت الي عنده معلومات والافضل ان يكون مجرب هذه الصناديق او المحافظ مع الشركة . مع جزيل الشك لك أخي طارق .

----------


## Alnagaf

الأمر لا يحتاج تفرغ أخي الكريم
لو دخلت بنسبة 2% من راس مالك في صفقات سوينجية 
ستحقق اكثر مما ستحققه لك FXCM
رأس المال هو مربط الفرس

----------


## tarek2750

> الأمر لا يحتاج تفرغ أخي الكريم
> لو دخلت بنسبة 2% من راس مالك في صفقات سوينجية 
> ستحقق اكثر مما ستحققه لك FXCM
> رأس المال هو مربط الفرس

 شكرا لكل من ساهم فى الرد ولكن أخى النجف انا لا استطيع الصراحة التغلب على نقاط ضعفى فى الفوركس فالافضل ان اتخلى وابتعد ولو بنسبة قليلة افضل

----------


## المضارب المحترف

> الأمر لا يحتاج تفرغ أخي الكريم
> لو دخلت بنسبة 2% من راس مالك في صفقات سوينجية 
> ستحقق اكثر مما ستحققه لك FXCM
> رأس المال هو مربط الفرس

   جواب الخبراء ولايحتاج ان تكون متفرغ المنتدى هنا يدير الكثير من المحافظ بالمجان والجميع هنا يحقق ارباح عاليه  يكفيك الدخول في وقت فراغك لتحقق افضل مما تحققه الشركة اعتمد على الله ثم على نفسك وفقك الله  ابو اسامه

----------


## tarek2750

> جواب الخبراء ولايحتاج ان تكون متفرغ المنتدى هنا يدير الكثير من المحافظ بالمجان والجميع هنا يحقق ارباح عاليه  يكفيك الدخول في وقت فراغك لتحقق افضل مما تحققه الشركة اعتمد على الله ثم على نفسك وفقك الله  ابو اسامه

 بارك الله فيكم على النصيحة  :015: 
بالفعل بدأت افكر فى الموضوع ولو بصفقة واحدة على طول الاسبوع بس تكون على الاقل 100 نقطة

----------


## alnade

:A006: السلام عليكم ممكن يكون سؤالي او طلبي متكرر لكن انا عارف سعت صدركم كبيره  :006:  ممكن تنصحوني بشركه افتح فيها حساب حقيقي لاني خلصت فترة التدريب فارجو من لديه المعلومات عن الشركات او الحسابات ان يفيدني . جزاكم الله الف الف خير ولا تبخلون علي بالمعلومات  ولكم دعاء مني بتوفيق للجميع  :Hands:    :A004:

----------


## وليد الحلو

انصحك بـFxsol 
و ان شاء الله موفق 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## السويسري

أنا من رأيي اذا النسبة الربحيه 5% بشكل آمن في المحفظة المدارة  فهي رائعة جدا وتقدر تفتح من الارباح ليك حساب خاص تشغله بنفسك  وتفتح سوينجات واضرب عصفورين بحجر هذا رأيي 
واسال الله لك الرزق

----------


## mohamad ali

اخي العزيز   
ليس كل شهر هنالك ارباح   
ارجو ان تنظر جيدا الى الرسم اليياني للمحفظة   
سوف تلاحظ انه لا توجداارباح بل خسائر   
و خاصة من الشهر الاول حتى السادس

----------


## tarek2750

> أنا من رأيي اذا النسبة الربحيه 5% بشكل آمن في المحفظة المدارة  فهي رائعة جدا وتقدر تفتح من الارباح ليك حساب خاص تشغله بنفسك  وتفتح سوينجات واضرب عصفورين بحجر هذا رأيي 
> واسال الله لك الرزق

 شكرا جزيلا ونعم الرأى بالفعل

----------


## alnade

معقوله 46 مشاهد الا رد واحد من مشرفنا (وليد الحلو بصراحه انك كبير )  ليش البخل هذا خلو الفايده تعم على الجميع

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

انصحك ب  fxsol   وتستطيع الحكم على الشركات من خلال تجربتك

----------


## abo ra3d

موجودة اخي الكريم في نفس نافذة ال stop  و ال  limit

----------


## hamzazidane

انا من المغرب و ليست لدي ادنى فكرة عن عمليتي الشحن والسحب من شركات الوساطة وهل يمكن ان ارسل المال من بنك ما من المغرب مباشرة الى شركة الوساطة او العكس و كيف يتم ذالك
انا في امس الحاجة الى مساعدتكم

----------


## bmbeno

راسل الشركه التى تود فتح حساب لديها و ستقوم الشركه بارسال العقد لك و بيانات حسابها فى البنك و بعد فتح الحساب تقوم بتحويل اموالك الى رقم حساب الشركه و سيتم اضافته الى رصيدك لدى الشركه 
و اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## وليد الحلو

دى معضله للاسف و نحن فى المتداول بندور لها على حل 
ولكن معظم المغاربة بيشوف أى من اقاربه الثقات فى الغربه و يفتحله حساب بأسمه و يشتغل عليه  
ودى و تقديرى

----------

